# SpeedStep enables itself after sleep wake



## MuAlH (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a Huawei Matebook d15 laptop with i7 8550u undervolted to -122 on power and -115 on battery, whenever I wakeup the laptop from sleep Speedstep enables itself and that causes the laptop to freeze just minutes after using it after wakeup, the laptop CPU is basically locked up in everyway passable I cant enable speedshift since the laptop already uses one from the factory same with speedstep too, Although the freezing issue only happens when the laptop is on battery mode, I tired doing a task scheduler to stop throttlestop before the laptop goes to sleep but it also removes the undervolt after you wakeup the laptop.  is there anyway to stop speedstep from ever enabling ?

also manually closing Throttlestop and reopening it seems to be the only way to stop the laptop from freezing, which somehow also disables SpeedStep


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2022)

MuAlH said:


> I cant enable Speed Shift


Why not? Open the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box to enable Speed Shift. My daughter has the same 8550U. She has Speed Shift enabled and she is not having any problems.

Leave ThrottleStop running, minimize it to the system tray so you do not have to look at it. Try doing a sleep resume cycle. ThrottleStop will enable Speed Shift as soon as you resume.



MuAlH said:


> only happens when the laptop is on battery mode


This sounds like the real problem is that your undervolt is too aggressive. These CPUs are already low voltage CPUs. You might only be 100% stable at -50 mV to maybe -75 mV. What are your voltage settings? An undervolt setting that is more or less stable at full speed can become unstable when running on battery power.

Do you know about checking the Sleep Defaults boxes?





Check these boxes in the FIVR window. This will set your CPU offset voltage to +0.0000 just before the computer goes to sleep. It can help with some resume from sleep problems. The real problem is probably your offset voltage is too low.

Can you pass a couple of minutes of the TS Bench test at 4 or 8 Threads with zero errors being reported?



MuAlH said:


> SpeedStep


I think your problem has nothing to do with SpeedStep. Enable Speed Shift on your 8th Gen CPU. After you do that, having SpeedStep enabled or disabled will not matter because SpeedStep is not used after Speed Shift is enabled.


----------



## MuAlH (Mar 19, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Can you pass a couple of minutes of the TS Bench test at 4 or 8 Threads with zero errors being reported?


yes Laptop is 100% stable


unclewebb said:


> Do you know about checking the Sleep Defaults boxes?


yes they are checked they helped a little 


unclewebb said:


> I think your problem has nothing to do with SpeedStep. Enable Speed Shift on your 8th Gen CPU. After you do that, having SpeedStep enabled or disabled will not matter because SpeedStep is not used after Speed Shift is enabled


I can enable speed shit but as soon as I tick the check mark the laptop freezes even with with a little undervolt, my under volt now is -115 but I tried 50 and laptop still freezes when I enable speed shift immediately 

all my problems would go away if speedstep doesnt enable itself after sleep wake , try it for your self, disable it and let the laptop go to sleep-wake and open throttlestop again, you would see that speed step is enabled again


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 19, 2022)

Before enabling Speed Shift, did you first try increasing the Speed Shift Min value?





Offset voltage removes voltage from both ends of the voltage curve. The problem you have is when your CPU is running at full speed, it runs fine with an offset of -100 mV. When the CPU is running at minimum speed, reducing the voltage by the same -100 mV at low MHz results in an instant freeze.



MuAlH said:


> if SpeedStep doesn't enable itself after sleep wake


Lots of computers automatically enable SpeedStep in the BIOS. Even if there is a BIOS setting that lets you disable SpeedStep, on some motherboards this setting is fake. When you boot up into Windows you will find that SpeedStep still got enabled. I have a few Asus desktop motherboards that do this. It sounds like the same thing happens to your computer when you resume from sleep. SpeedStep automatically gets enabled.

Increase Speed Shift Min equal to Speed Shift Max and see if this trick can solve your problem. Use the Windows High Performance power plan to try and avoid low CPU speeds.


----------



## MuAlH (Mar 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Offset voltage removes voltage from both ends of the voltage curve. The problem you have is when your CPU is running at full speed, it runs fine with an offset of -100 mV. When the CPU is running at minimum speed, reducing the voltage by the same -100 mV at low MHz results in an instant freeze.


Reduced my undervolt on battery from 115 to 100 and now its fine

also while you are at it I dont wanna create a new post how does my c stats look for you? and which c demotions or undemotions should I enable?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

MuAlH said:


> c demotions


I get best C state results by checking all of the Undemotion options and leaving all of the Demotion options clear. Checking or clearing any of these boxes might not make a huge difference. This made a bigger difference when Core i processors were first introduced about 14 years ago. With newer processors, not so much. 

Try checking and unchecking different combinations of Undemotion and Demotion, press Apply, and watch the C states percent data to see if it is an improvement or not for your CPU.

The problem your computer has is it is not using Package C8 when idle. An 8550U should be going into this state when idle to save power. You might have a bad driver or something like that which is preventing this from happening. I have no idea how to track down what the problem is.


----------



## MuAlH (Mar 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The problem your computer has is it is not using Package C8 when idle. An 8550U should be going into this state when idle to save power. You might have a bad driver or something like that which is preventing this from happening. I have no idea how to track down what the problem is.


I know about this its the PCI link state power management in the power options, I need to make it 'maximum power saving' in order for it to work and even the pkg power drops from 1.8w to 0.5w but the laptop becomes unusable it stutters a lot which is why I have it at moderate power saving

but even then the pkg power isnt steady 0.5 , it goes up to 1.3~4 every couple of seconds, not like on moderate saving which is at steady 1.8 on idle, probably there is something going on but I never figured it out

no apps running in the background by the way and other than onedrive, Quicklook throttlestop and windows defender I dont leave any apps starting with windows


----------

